# Java Integer Abfrage



## eXILe (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

muss für die Uni ne Aufgabe bearbeiten, in der man das Jahr und den Monat als Zahl eingibt und dann die Tage, wieviel der Monat in diesem Jahr hat, ausgibt. Das Jahr deshalb, weil wir Schaltjahre berücksichtigen sollen.

Soweit klappt es ganz gut. Habs mit switch Anweisungen gemacht. Nur die Frage beim "case 2", also Februar. Es war ein kleiner Hinweis dabei:

"Ein Jahr ist ein Schaltjahr, wenn die Jahreszahl durch 4, jedoch nicht durch 100 teilbar ist. Eine Ausnahme stellt die Teilbarkeit durch 400 dar. Es handelt sich dann wieder um ein Schaltjahr."

Mathematisch versteh ich das. Aber Programmiertechnisch hackt es da ein wenig. Im Prinzip bräuchte ich da eine Abfrage, die mir wenn ich das Jahr durch 4 teile bzw. durch 100, abfrägt, ob es eine Integer Zahl ist oder nicht. Dann die zweite Abfrage mit Jahr durch 400, ebenfalls mit Integer.

Ich hoffe es war soweit verständlich. 

Beste Grüße
eXILe


----------



## -Phoenix- (6. Dezember 2011)

moin,
mit modulo lässt sich das relativ leicht prüfen.


```
if(jahr%4 == 0 && (jahr%100 != 0 || jahr%400 == 0){
 // ist ein Schaltjahr
}
else {
//ist kein Schaltjahr
}
```


lg.


----------



## eXILe (8. Dezember 2011)

hallo!
a prima! modulo hatte ich auch schon im kopf ... hat aber nicht geklappt. wahrscheinlich ein schreibfehler. danke dir für die mühe!
beste grüße


----------



## Eisdieler (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub ich hatte letztes oder vorletztes Semester ziemlich genau die selbe Aufgabe.  Habs auch mit dem Modulo gelöst. War die einleuchtendste Variante.


----------



## Kel (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Aufgabe war doch schon im gulli-Board von dir gestellt und auch beantwortet worden .


----------



## eXILe (8. Dezember 2011)

von mir? nee ... hast nen link dazu?


----------

